

Why no comments on job postings? - geuis

Given that a lot of people know other developers, it would be great if we could add comments on HN job postings to recommend people.
======
gojomo
I suspect the reason there are no comments is that the listings appear as a
service for YC companies. By the nature of comment threads, someone may moan
about the company or the wording of its listing, or there will be some other
random tangent, and it will distract from the desired candidate-finding
benefit for the company.

Relaying names directly to the listing contact info, or relaying the listing
to the candidate, is probably a better approach -- the fact that a specific
person is available or being considered is often a matter deserving
discretion.

